# Everything smells like onions!!!



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was so happy to harvest my onions. We got over ten pounds from our first attempt at growing them. I prepared five pounds of them last night and set them to dehydrate overnight. I knew it would be a little smelly, but I didn't think it would be too bad. I had fans going and windows open while I was preparing the onions, and the smell wasn't so bad then. Well, about 5:00am, I awoke to onion smell. It has permeated the entire house. I'm now sitting at work and still seem to have a cloud of onion scent surrounding me. I've scrubbed and scrubbed, but my hands still smell like onions too. I never imagined it would be this bad!!! Next time it will be done outside!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't have near that many onions! Good job. I am doing only a couple trays at a time. I have 3 huge kale plants that need to go so the kale gets more trays.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

The smell can take over!I dry mine outside on the carport. Also if you have fresh milk , pour some over your hands and kinda wash them in it....it helps get rid of the smell. Good job on growing that many onions...i harvested zero from mine this year.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your onions. I love dehydrated onions. They are so useful.

Right now everything smells like tomatoes and peaches at my house.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for relating your experience. I brought in two bushels of onions for storage, and there are some that have flat sides or incomplete curing that I figured would do best used soon. Drying them seemed like a good idea.

I think that kind of pervasive smell would make me ill.

Maybe I could put the dehydrator in a shed.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya, I dry outside, the heat dosen't need to be in the house.I can't imagine doing Onions, I don't even like them.Smelling them would be awful.


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dehydrated onions are one of the most useful things ever. I don't generally like onions, but I use the dehydrated ones all the time in my cooking. I only dried one tray last year and knew I had to do more this year. The smell is slowly dissipating in the house, but its definitely still there. I'm going to can a bunch of peaches tomorrow...I'm hoping that'll cover up the oniony-ness in the house.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I have my Dehytrator OUT in the garage! 1. heat outside 2. noise outside and 3. SMELL outside !


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Dehydrated onions and peppers done on the deck after similar lesson learned.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The first time I dried onions I made that same mistake. I figured it might smell a bit, but how bad could a few onions be? :shrug:

I couldn't believe how bad it was! No matter how much air freshener, cleaning, or Fabreeze we used, I swear it still smelled like onions in here for weeks!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hehe I knew better...I did mine outside....


----------

